
"No toilet, no bride" - crocus
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article5977420.ece
======
stcredzero
This happened when I was in college when our local "hippie-goddess" chick met
this guy from the Pacific island of Yap. They were in love and he wanted to
marry her, but she insisted on having "American style" plumbing before she'd
say yes and go and live with him on Yap. The guy got his hands on a backhoe
and put in a septic system himself. Guess it really was love.

------
wheels
DNS seems to be acting up at the moment. For some reason news.ycombinator.com
is resolving to Reddit.

------
ekpyrotic
Allowing articles which are not within the immediate sphere of a hacker's
interest is a slippery slope.

~~~
wheels
Note that once an article is flagged enough times it is [dead]-ed. I'd
encourage others to use that feature for wildly off-topic posts such as this
one, and to spend a little time digging through the "new" section for stuff
that is relevant to the site.

~~~
ekpyrotic
Thanks for the information wheels.

------
sutro
This headline is best enjoyed when sung to the tune of Bob Marley's "No woman,
no cry."

~~~
Cunard2
Ha!

------
glymor
_In a country where more households have TV sets than lavatories_

This seems insane.

Indoor plumming is perhaps somewhat involved but what about outdoor
lavatories?

Maybe my image of rural Britain having outhouses everywhere is mistaken or
occurred at a latter stage of development...

~~~
Hexstream
Think that's insane? What about _this_ :

"Some upper-caste communities are not happy having lavatories in their homes
because tradition dictates that such an arrangement is unclean.

Mr Monda said: “People do not want to go to the toilet in the home where they
cook food. And many old people enjoy the opportunity to go for a walk. It
gives them the opportunity to check on their fields.” "

------
glymor
Listing of the worst places in the world for sanitation:

<http://www.wateraid.org/documents/stateofworldtoilets.pdf>

Interestingly the total number of households without is about the same for
India and China ~700m

------
time_management
This:

 _American prenuptial deals have included a wife being able to limit Sunday
football games to one a season, and another having to limit her weight to
120lb (55kg)_

made me think of this:

<http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/0217062contract1.html>

(Rated R for evil creepy fucker.)

------
time_management
Everything's gonna be alright?

